# Just came in,



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Off till Mon. & Ordered a box of the Miura Magnum's from one of the cigar shops on the net, These smokes are very big 7x62. and real good. Just what I like. Going to the casino in PA, in a few hours to smoke these big boys. :whoohoo: Lets play some Horses and Smoke some CIgars. Life is good. :biggrin:

Oh ya one more thing, There is 50 smokes in a box of these big guys. :dribble:


Ok, One thing first, It is the Chester Casino, and here are the pics of the sticks. Tell me what you think. One of the sticks are missing from going to the Casino today. Great smokes when playing BlackJack.  Life is good.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow, enjoy those big a$$ sticks and some gamblin'!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

never heard of em. any good?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

50 in a box of 7x62??

that is not a box, it's a crate!


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes very good Sticks. I had one of the Supremo, and that did it for me. The Supremo are 6.25X60 and they are real good to. They sell singles on the net, Trust me, Try one and you will be hooked.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> 50 in a box of 7x62??
> 
> that is not a box, it's a crate!


Exactly. That thing is huge!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

7x62 Now thats a HUGE smoke!!!


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd love to hear more about these sticks.


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

The cigars are medium to full bodied, made from Nicaraguan filler and binder and sporting either a Connecticut-shade or Broadleaf Maduro wrapper.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

ashton13 said:


> Yes very good Sticks. I had one of the Supremo, and that did it for me. The Supremo are 6.25X60 and they are real good to. They sell singles on the net, Trust me, Try one and you will be hooked.


what major label would you compare it too?

is it mild/medium/full?

what's the taste like?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

New brand to me - but definitely my size sticks. Will have to look for them.
Can we get some open box pics - please!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, now that's a package that will keep a guy busy for a while!!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

interesting sticks


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Which casino?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn those are huge!


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I think Doc was talking about them after RTDA on his Stogie Fresh podcast and had great things to say. I look forward to hearing more about them. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a huge stick, its good to be able to spend a few hours with a good stogie!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Sone of Miura's other lines come in cabs of 100 and they are not much smaller 7x54's and 100 in a cab ie shipping crate...LOL


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

never had one, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow....It would take me half a day to smoke one of those....I guess if it is good then that wouldn't be a problem...:biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sounds great. And yes, open box pics. Gotta have the ****.:brick::brick:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Size counts


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Harrah's Casino in Chester pa. No Tables, only slots. Good tme because you can smoke there. Plus a few great Bars in there you can smoke at.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to say I never heard of but they look really good where did you get them and how much I'd like rl see the maduros


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow that is a whopper stick. Never tried them but they look great!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, those look tasty... you're gonna have to give us all a review when you can! Thanks for sharing 

CD


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, I would like to read a review too. I enjoy large rings and I'm always looking for new sticks to try.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Im drooling on my keyboard


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd be interested in seeing a review on these sfter you fire one up.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm interested in a review too, never heard of those Miura


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Will tell you as soon as I can, If you google the Miura cigars you will see where to buy them at. This is the website I bought them from, but there is a few on the net. jackschwartz.com. Hope that helps. But I will give you all a report/review about these large sticks.  Thanks..


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Those are nice looking sticks...let us know how they are.


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sure will mrgatorman.


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, I am no writer by no means, But here I go, The cigar is Well Made that said, There is no soft spot on the cigar at all. After I lite the cigar, The draw on it was very nice being it was 7x62. I would say it is a full body cigar all the way through, the ash on it was not as white as some cigars I smoked in the past, it was a salt and pepper in color. The taste I would say was, spicy, wood and citrus in taste. Not a strong spice, but it was there and stayed there through out the cigar. It maintain its balance from start to finish. The cigar did not go out once after I lite it up, AT ALL. I put it down for 5 to 8 min. at a time and still stayed lite, while i was playing horses,  and had an all around even ash. Not once did it burn on one side of the cigar. took about an hour to smoke, and never lost it taste. Very happy with this stick and I am glad I picked them up. If you see them in the store, Pick one up and try one out, They are around 4 to 5 dollars each. I enjoy the larger ring cigars. Always. Hope I gave you all enough info about this Cigar.


----------



## Wingon (Feb 9, 2008)

Even if you claim not to be a writer, that made me interested. I haven't found them anywhere online, or doesn't use couriers (I rent an apartment on a farm. No street adress here, so couriers wouldn't work too well). This makes me sad.

But my search continues (I've got 50 dollars more this year than the same time last year, (because of tax cuts. And there's a socialist goverment. Heaven knows how that happened), and I need to use them. If anyone finds a place that sells singles or samplers with the "regulations" listed above, I'd be happy to know about it.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

they look good gonna have to try them, enjoy the casino buddy


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wingon said:


> Even if you claim not to be a writer, that made me interested. I haven't found them anywhere online, or doesn't use couriers (I rent an apartment on a farm. No street adress here, so couriers wouldn't work too well). This makes me sad.
> 
> But my search continues (I've got 50 dollars more this year than the same time last year, (because of tax cuts. And there's a socialist goverment. Heaven knows how that happened), and I need to use them. If anyone finds a place that sells singles or samplers with the "regulations" listed above, I'd be happy to know about it.


http://www.jackschwartz.com/s.66/miura-cigars.aspx#miura-supremo-nicaragua
They sell singles for you. try them out.


----------



## Wingon (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks. I'll check that out. I see they also got the triple Maduro Camacho too. I need me one of those. Not for smoking, that would probably make my tounge smolder and fall out, but for aging, until I build up a resistance against death. 

I guess I'll be looking at that site until my paycheck arrives. I wish they came more often and with more cigar-money.


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't we all. wish we had more money,  Gas is getting crazy again with prices. But I do not want to talk about Politics here, cause if I do, it will not be good. So we will leave that alone.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Sound interesting, I'll give it a try when I can!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble:looks yummy:dribble:


----------

